

DataCamp launches R Training Path, going head-to-head with Udacity and Coursera - THEUW
https://www.datacamp.com/training-paths/r-programmer-and-data-analyst

======
pskittle
Some of the courses here are still to be launched. Does anyone know whn they
will be? Thanks

